# ? swing & lead or point of impact



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

with the dove season starting I go with swing and lead - after that being old and slow with a great pointer in the field I have gone to point of impact most of the shots are trap shots - at that time most are just cover the bird - excluding wood cocks that never fly where you think they will - what do you like ? - just 4 those that will hunt your V & so many hunters on the forum that will point you in the right direction - going to the range 4 skeet - sporting clays & trap is the best way 2 put birds in your Vest !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Follow through and pull the trigger. Let your instincts take over. Like when you were a kid and you throw a snowball at your sister. You did not think about how fast she was moving and you did not think about how far to lead her. You just threw the snowball and it magically hit her. Well most of the time for me.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

whatever I do, I usually miss! lol, need some practice on the clays before pheasant season starts.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Or stack 3 earned whiskey bottles ;D

never any real pics and become a pc cupcake or just add a blog

God save us all :

each pull and shot requires different skills

tight brush and tall corn short barrels are the keys

long iron sucks unless your sky busting ducks or honkers and a tool :

You swing through the birds from the side just past them they will fly right into your pattern if there the correct choke tubes and loads for the birds your pressing

straight away flight birds black out the birds and squeeze done

22 open turkey opens

25 clay birds singles doubles and triples on a poor day I missed one clay dull fake bird

and note clay pigeons fly nothing like real wild remote birds

there TV dinners

Facts

multi releasing birds require a far bigger skill sets

and Dogs

The Punishers

the kill zone real life is 38 to 42 yards max for a real meat stacker I take them 25 yards out

Gunsmoke ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the reason 4 my post was 2 give advice 2 the new owners that want 2 hunt their pup - a great pointer desirves a gunner that will put the bird on the ground & in the pups mouth - the eyes never lie - biggest mistake hunters make is when the gun is mounted and you are behind the bird at this time - get a bore lazer and practice at home - the gun comes 2 your eye and never the other way - just my thoughts - but the forum is 2 teach and LEARN - lets keep it that VVay !!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

live action

a real learning
Tool


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lucky 4 me several years ago when building cart paths at Elk Creek Hunt club - I got free lessons from Jon Krueger & Bill Mcguie - both US open champs - the best advice from both them !!!!! DO NOT OVER THINK the SHOT !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy C your pup wears a Cabelas skid vest - when cool enough PIKE never enters the field without his - at 60# a medium is perfect - I always trim the tag ends after fitting - less 2 get hung on something in the field !!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy will travel"

cash and carry 

with Grace drink much"

My 72 lb stud will humble you like bubble gum and Baby Willow will make that flabby pillow a earned event ;D

Any application were blessed

name the location You will have Your First real pictures doing in years 

I make rock stars and don't hate drink up

post anything of you hunting 3 sets of birds ****, quail and Da' Chuck 12 locations

then post your Upland guide card 

Humblelicous

Whats your advice on Whiskey , Rum or Gin or (Vodka) Russian?

Cubes?

Clean is mean and tight is right


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

bourbon neat on the rocks - my only choice ! as 2 pics - wore out the camera on 2 sons & 4 grandchildren - 2475 waterworks rd danville Ky 40422 pull up a satillite view of PIKE's front and back yard - maynot V Alaska - but PIKE never sees a lead at home - quail wood cocks & doves out the front door - ducks and geese out the back door - my family and friends hunt & most have pointers - just a fact of my LIFE !!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We start here

on me and the ice ;D 

We make even fat Doggies Rock stars

this one ate donuts

10 days with me and this is a dull over bread Cookie head Golden and about 124lbs coming in"

He left 87 ;D lbs and 43 kills

He died eating rocks

truth :-[
but I tuned him I prove him a hunting mate

hands on work only and no e-collars earning each one old school fun

His owner freaked some

I said we just had some fun


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)




----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

memories made & memories still 2 come - if you share your life with a V - PIKE & I raise a glass 2 you - Me falling in love with the biggest ball of twine in Cawker Ks - diner at the back door bar - breakfest in Hunter when they ask you to put your cap on to serve everyone right - a field of snow geese - sorry I do not take alot of Pics


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> memories made & memories still 2 come - if you share your life with a V - PIKE & I raise a glass 2 you - Me falling in love with the biggest ball of twine in Cawker Ks - diner at the back door bar - breakfest in Hunter when they ask you to put your cap on to serve everyone right - a field of snow geese - sorry I do not take alot of Pics


Drive by that ball of twine quite often to hunt with some friends... I enjoy it!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

I was taught to do Point of Impact and do so on most upland, but revert to swing & lead on ducks n geese. Will try doves in a few weeks.

The fact I switch between the two methods may account for my less-than-100% success rate! ;D


----------

